# Bayou Vista water access



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been looking on-line and dreaming about houses in Bayou Vista. Love the area and have seen some reasonable prices on real estate. My question is I heard there is a clearence problem between Bayou Vista and the bay. Does anyone know the height restriction's. I run a Gulf Coast 230 pro with a T-Top. Any and all help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Forget it, The T-Top is to high!


----------



## tikitrash (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe I was told 65" clearance at mean tide. No bridges at Tiki.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Lose the t-top if you ever want to get out. Dont know the exact measurements but it ain't big enough!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

if you want a t top in BV, you'll have to have hinges installed to fold it down.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Most of our neighbors with tops have hinges added so they can fold down easily to clear the bridge.

I've seen a few that telescope and a few that are removable with pins.

Its a small price to pay for living here...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You can add knuckles to any t-top.. And between Coastline Custom Aluminum in clear lake and CustomMarineConcepts in spring for a few hundred bucks they can get you taken care of.

If your seriously intersted in bayou vista, which I have to say is a Great place to live... Give me a shout and I can give you the ins and outs of the neighborhood. I have been there for 10 years, and have lived on 3 streets.

Capt Thomas


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

THANKS TO EVERYONE,
I appreciate all the responses. Texxan 1, may I call you on your guide service number for more info on Bayou Vista? Like I said in the beginning I am in the looking and dreaming stage at the moment but I have heard a lot of good things about it and it's resident's.
Thanks to All,
Keith Jones
3RD GULFCOAST


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I've fished that area in my kayak and when passing under if I dont lay my rods down they'll hit the bridge.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Do call, I can fill you in

I love Bayou Vista, and have since I was a kid.

My Uncle owned the house 4 doors down from where i currently live when I was a kid, until he moved to Tiki

It is a great place

Capt Thomas


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Just closed on my dream home in Tiki 3 weeks ago. Looked very hard at Bayou Vista but couldn't get under the bridge with my boat on high tide. I have fixed mounted casting baskets on my poling platform for fly fishing. I didn't want to remove the baskets every time high tide came in. Great area, and the Lazy Lizard restaurant there has great Margaritas and friendly people.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I will do you a favor and trade you my '03 18' Blue Wave for your Gulf Coast.


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

Good info. We just closed 2 weeks ago.. towards the end of Blue Heron. Next step is a kayak and a boat. I sure would like some input as to what the best boat type is for fishing out of BV. We moved in from San Diego, and fishing the bays and pacific there is very different for sure.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have lived in BV, Omega Bay and on Tiki for the last 17 yrs. I loved them all.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My 2nd time to live in BV. Absolutely love it.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

*For Ever-FishN*

Thanks for the offer but my 2 cool handle is 3RD GULFCOAST for that reason. This one is my 3 rd. and I love it. Powered by 200 Big Block E-Tec and she does respond quick and will run shallow or deep.
Good Fishing
3RD GULFCOAST


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love bayou vista and have looked at those homes for many years but decided to buy in another area. #1 reason is the taxes, #2 reason is that to get out to the bay you will need a boat that runs relitively skinney, #3 if you buy at the (cul de sac) you will be plagued with floatsam and other tranh. You should launch out of there and take a look, be weary of old crab traps to foul your prop. Also the fishing from your porch in minimalisk. Please I intend to offend no one and I still love the area but the prices are out of controll and the insurence insane. Please my nickel 5k and up for taxes not to mention insurence. Still a great place to live just expensive. But this will go a long way to weed out those a-holes with loud stereo's. I liked it as it is so quiet and the speed limit is strictly enforced 20mph. Do some home work it is a great place to live just make sure you can afford to live there and have a buck left over for fishing


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

*gotta pay to play*

Fishing is not bad from the back yard...but that is only one spot. yes the access is limited, which is why Tiki cost more. Taxes are high, yes. Insurance not cheap, correct.
is it worth it, absolutely.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

3RD GULFCOAST said:


> Thanks for the offer but my 2 cool handle is 3RD GULFCOAST for that reason. This one is my 3 rd. and I love it. Powered by 200 Big Block E-Tec and she does respond quick and will run shallow or deep.
> Good Fishing
> 3RD GULFCOAST


I didn't really think there'd be much of chance on a trade. A friend of mine has had a 18' Gulf Coast since '97. He's repowered once(cause he flipped it). The boat is still in great shape and going strong. Good luck with your Bayou Vista home.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

*For ever fish-n*

The Gulf Coast are very good boats. Had a 1996 220 L.S. and the very first production model of the 250 Vari-Side (2000). Now I have the 230 VS Pro and love i also. My Sister In law has my Brothera 1993 200 Low Side with a 150 Johnson(I think). It is a one owne boat and has been recently cleaned checked out by a mechanic and is for sale fairly cheap. If anyone is interested, let me know and I will give you her phone number.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Excuse my spelling, I did not use spell check before I sent reply.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

not trying to hijack the thread but has anyone over in BV seen fish swimming over their lights yet?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

We see fish all the time, all year long.

The trout have been vacant for a week, but once it warms up a bit they will be back


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

hmmm ok, i have a friend that lives on barracuda and we havent seen fish in the lights off her dock all year


----------



## aporcarello (Sep 20, 2012)

I was born and raised in Houston, lived there my whole life, still do, but been going down to BV ever since it's inception, and have always loved it, well I finally purchased a home on Marlin St back in Oct of 2012 and have loved every single minute of it, years ago there was talk about raising the tresel and I do believe it was slightly raised, but realisticly raising the bridge would not benefit the railroad at all only the homeowners and it would cost a ton of money, so IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN, but if you decided to buy in BV I promise you will love it, your just gonna have to get a smaller boat or one that you can easily remove the top.


----------



## aporcarello (Sep 20, 2012)

*Trout are a comin'*

Yep, this past weekend, (3/16/12) I have 2 green underwater lights off my boathouse a 175W and a 400w and there was a bunch of Trout.........It's almost that time again



Blueshoes said:


> not trying to hijack the thread but has anyone over in BV seen fish swimming over their lights yet?


----------

